# Music



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay bca, Lets whip out a new thread.

What is your fav. song? or couple of songs? It can be of all time, the last few months. For all you old fogies, the songs that stood the test of time in your memory, and for all us young foke with good ears, what sounds the best!

Mine to date are,

Lost? - Coldplay (acoustic piano version)
stereo - Watchem
scar tissue - Red Hot chili peppers 
Hate me - Blue October

Lets see your music taists! Show me stuff i can add to my music library


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I really like bob marley, all of his songs.
I'm also listening to Crookers. I really like their beat. The songs no security and put your hands on me are the best.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rolling Stones fan here. One song I have loved forever is Midnight Rambler. Every single version of it. Yeah it was recorded 20 years before I was born but thats okay 

For the full concert experience I like Get er Ya-Ya's Out. 

I don't like much modern music but I just got ahold of the new Girl Talk album, Feed the Animals and it is AWESOME workout music. Best mashups EVER.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

this is a cover of one of my all time favorite songs - One by metallica
its done by a group of 4 classically trained Cello players from finland. they even do covers of slayer and pantera lol.





if you liked that, heres 2 more good ones:


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything Pantera and heres a pic of me hanging out with Phil Anselmo the singer of Pantera


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

My all time fave is Cry Little Sister by Sisters of Mercy, The Lost boys theme song. Overall I love my rock and roll and 80's grunch.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they cover pantera too johnny


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> they cover pantera too johnny


sweet i seen these guys very good show. im going to black label society tonight i go to so many concerts


----------

